
Announcing MulletDB (Formerly NoNoSQL) - semmons
http://sheddingbikes.com/posts/1274762986.html
======
JeffJenkins
I don't really understand why I would want to use this. Why wouldn't I just
use SQLite3, if that's what's powering the SQL searches? (maybe with a pretty
layer on top for external access.)

The KV/document stores that have been coming out are trying to address
shortcomings, perceived or real, with RDBMSs. I think some explanation of the
trade-offs which each part of the "mullet" make and how they would be obviated
by this system would be helpful. Right now there are a ton of KV/Document
stores as well as SQL databases, and I don't know how this is going to be
different or why I should pay attention to this project.

~~~
FraaJad
* DB for persistence, kv for speed and disk for scaling(?). Different parts of your app might fit one of these cases. Why not have them all under one API?

* Use protocols to scale, not backends

* Single interface to talk to db/kv store and disk

* In addition, use an SQL-like interface, if that's what floats your boat.

* Moving data between db/kv/disk is a server side operation.

~~~
zedshaw
Exactly. I'm glad someone's paying attention.

Additionally, it's mostly a project I started on a dare that I started liking
to hack on. Not really expecting anyone to use it for a while, if ever.

------
jqueryin
So... does this mean that the MulletDB slogan will be "business on the
frontend, party on the backend?"

~~~
vyrotek
I would hope it would be the other way around :)

------
icey
So... what are the real impacts on a commercial website that uses AGPLed code?

~~~
callahad
I am not a lawyer.

If Zed does indeed release a Python driver under the MIT license, and you use
that, it's essentially no different than using the LGPL in an end-user
distributed app. You'd have to make any of your changes to MulletDB available
to your end users, but your proprietary code could remain closed.

MongoDB takes this approach, and has written more at
<http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/Licensing>

~~~
zedshaw
Actually, I figured if it's AGPL then basically everything has to be AGPL.
We'll see how that goes.

~~~
icey
Do you (or anyone, really) know of a place with a decent definition of how
AGPL code needs to be treated?

I'm not clear about what the line is that says "everything from this point
must have its source released" versus "all this stuff is OK to license as you
please"

------
sbarre
Valley Mullet FTW!!

